# Conputer Equipment Grow.



## tankdogster (Feb 9, 2009)

A local Network company was doing some major down sizing and cleaning house. They were throwing away this "Cube-It" as it was out of the box and not new. It was going to the curb and I gave it a quick look and said help me load it up . With no modification and the installation of the Mylar I was on my way. These things are designed with fan kits available. The threaded rails are great for shelf's, light mounts, whatever. The top shelf is for rooting clones after they spend a few days under a dome. I'm trying the LED's up top for the babies as they should not need a bunch of light anyway. The bottom is for vegging then off to the flower room. I'm using two 60 watt CFL's on the bottom to keep heat down and low power consumption during veg.  We did not need something huge for me and my girl so this will keep my flower supplied with a constant flow of cloned skunk. At 48"X24"X24" it fits real nice in the corner. Keep your eyes open. These sometimes turn up at metal scrap yards.


----------



## tankdogster (Feb 9, 2009)

One more...


----------



## 225smokestack (Feb 10, 2009)

thats pretty cool man!


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet! Nice! Tight! I like that. It looks like a server so that is real stealth,but more so convenient.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 1, 2009)

How much did the LED cost you for veg. also did you build the LED light or buy it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool setup.

You really need to get more fluoros in the vegging part and get them closer to your plant.  It seems to have stretched quite a bit.  Fluoros can be put within a couple of inches from the top of the plant.


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 3, 2009)

Real78 said:
			
		

> How much did the LED cost you for veg. also did you build the LED light or buy it?


eBay $30. Just trying it out. So far it has two generations of baby girls pass under them. They are working on the third set of 4 SSkunk clones and they are doing great. As soon as they root I trans plant them and move them below.


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 3, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool setup.
> 
> You really need to get more fluoros in the vegging part and get them closer to your plant.  It seems to have stretched quite a bit.  Fluoros can be put within a couple of inches from the top of the plant.



Thanks Hemp Goddess. I have moved them closer and reduced stretch. I now have a nice little production going on . I process enough smoke for me and my girl. This little box keeps my flower room stocked with little girls  'm I on the lookout for another rack mount shelf for the bottom. Until then I use different size buckets for spacers.


----------



## crozar (Mar 3, 2009)

thats great , i wish i could be smart for such job hehe , i would save my country.
btw do you use a cooller fan or something to get your temperature down to 16?
my homecountry temperature is 26 in my room 
in the box it will be 22 - 24 maybe
because im thinknig of buying philips humidity control and aircontrol and oder all in 1 which costs about 810 euro's


----------



## tankdogster (Mar 3, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> thats great , i wish i could be smart for such job hehe , i would save my country.
> btw do you use a cooller fan or something to get your temperature down to 16?
> my homecountry temperature is 26 in my room
> in the box it will be 22 - 24 maybe
> because im thinknig of buying philips humidity control and aircontrol and oder all in 1 which costs about 810 euro's



crozar, I have a 9' fan mounted to the back to pull air through the cube. There are mounts and built in grills at the top and bottom that i will try using later. For now I keep the door cracked open and run around 78 degree F. By the way the "16" you see on the temp gauge is the humidity.


----------

